# Alton towers, Jan 2008



## tims (Jan 6, 2008)

Well as this was a good explore and my 1st of the year i though i would post it up here as i don't do a lot of reports

A long night with miles of walking that didn't impress access who i went with.






About 4 minutes exposure to get this pic as it was o bloody dark 











Theres a few more pics on my site and some better light ones from last year


----------



## tims (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

YAY that was post 100


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

Supa stuff Tims 
I've got to say your pics of the Towers is stunning!

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

Agree with Mr LB there! Stunning pics tims.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

mucho respecto for getting in there


----------



## theoss (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

It's a nice set.

It's fairly easy to access alton towers during open season without paying, but I imagine security are more focused in the winter.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

I do like the pic of Alton Towers all lit up, that looks gorgeous, and also the rides in the dark, they look great. Well done on the pics, will have to have a look at the others on your site tomoro, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Alton towers report 01-08 1st explore of the year*

Super pics especialy considering the dark, great looking place


----------

